# Mon bureau leopard style aqua tiger



## cal1894 (27 Septembre 2008)

voici mon New bureau sous leopard, pour la pomme bleue j'ai utilisé le soft: TRANSBAR pour mac,
et un wallpaper qui a la barre des menu tiger.
le dock est fait grâce à SuperDocker 3.
mettre ce wallpaper en fond écran et activer la transparence de la barre ou si on n'a pas l'option télécharger TRANSBAR.
le wallpaper c'est: "wallpaper no 2"


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

Il est sympa, mais, tu sais, si chacun faisait un sondage pour savoir si son bureau était ceci ou cela, même un peu customisé, on en sortirai plus !  A+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

cal1894 a dit:


> voici mon New bureau sous leopard, pour la pomme bleue j'ai utilisé le soft: TRANSBAR pour mac,
> et un wallpaper qui a la barre des menu tiger.
> le dock est fait grâce à SuperDocker 3.
> mettre ce wallpaper en fond écran et activer la transparence de la barre ou si on n'a pas l'option télécharger TRANSBAR.
> le wallpaper c'est: "wallpaper no 2"



Oui, et???? 

Tu seras accueilli à bras ouverts dans ce fil.


----------



## teo (27 Septembre 2008)

J'ai toujours trouvé que l'interface layette rayée bleutée d'Aqua des débuts était hideuse. A mon humble avis, un des plus "beaux" ratés d'Apple au niveau esthétique mais qui a eu son petit succès auprès des switcheurs  L'important c'est que ça te plaise, mais comme le dit antoine59, tu devrais plutôt aller poster dans le fil _qu'a des couettes_, en customisation


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Ça ne ressemble pas à Tiger désolé.


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2008)

euhhhhh .... ha non, rien, juste LOL en fait. :rateau:


Edit : ha si, je trouve que la pomme bleue ne va pas avec le reste de la barre.

Edit two : et les petits coins noirs de la barre ça l'fait trop pas non plus.


----------

